# Cost of Puppy Training Classes



## Rois (1 Mar 2009)

Just wondering if anyone has any experience of puppy training classes and what the normal cost per class is?  

I have 2 puppies and would love to take them for some basic obedience training/socialisation but have been quoted €220 for 8x1 hour classes with full fee required up-front.  I can't afford this right now and it also seems very expensive to me.  I used to pay £2 per class in London.  

The website is [broken link removed] for more details.  Do you think this is a fair price please or should I look for alternatives (which may be quite limited in my locality).


----------



## samanthajane (1 Mar 2009)

jez i was well ripped of if for 2 puppies 8hrs training is only €220 euro. The training i had cost €45 for 45 mins. I was charged more because of the 2 puppy even though we only ever worked with 1 at a time. Eventually i stopped doing it cause we only ever went over the same things again and again and i thought whats the point paying i can do this myself. But i never had to pay upfront i paid per lesson. What happen if one week you cant make it will you get an extra lesson added on? I'd say that you only want to pay for it lesson by lesson if they don't agree then say you will go else where if the need the business then they should we willing to compromise.


----------



## beehive (2 Mar 2009)

i brought my dog to DOG TRAINNING IRELAND i found it very good. Classes are on a saturday which was a plus for me. We paid 160 for 4 classes. You should look up WWW.DOGTRAINNINGIRELAND.IE


----------



## Oliverdog (2 Mar 2009)

We were invited to one at Killarney last month, cost for 5 *group* lessons was €190. We declined as we thought this was far too expensive - groups would be of 10 dogs. We thought the operator had been watching the Dog Whisperer and thought he'd give it a go. Perhaps unfair, but we'd want one-on-one classes for €40 a session.


----------



## Rois (2 Mar 2009)

Thanks for replies - it seems €220 for 2 dogs isn't so bad, though I am concerned about the number of puppies in the class, there won't be much time in 1 hour for individual attention.

I have spoken to the trainer and she will give individual sessions for €50 which may be a better option for my mutts (though they will miss out on the socialisation aspect this way). 

Have to say the people at Dog Training Ireland are excellent - I met some of them at Pet Expo and watched them in action, they were fantastic.  Had a look at their website beehive - it's also very good www.dogtrainingireland.ie (repeating it here as small typo in your link!).


----------



## chan1 (3 Mar 2009)

Hi all,

I brought my CRAZY shih tzu pup to classes that are held by the Irish Kennel Club in the Nation Show Centre in Swords. It's only E5 per class and I found it really good...


----------



## galleyslave (3 Mar 2009)

why not simply go to google or youtube and type in "dog training"

You'll get loads of info and get to spend 'quality time' with your dog. It's not rocket science. Consistency, repitition and simplicity are the keys IMO. And just like with kids, NO means NO!


----------



## Rois (3 Mar 2009)

Just to update, I have confirmed that there will only be 6 puppies in total in the class and the trainer has agreed to give me a reduced fee that can be paid in instalments.  

I already started basic training myself when the puppies were just 3 months old, but the one aspect they were missing out on is the *socialisation* with other dogs which is extremely important to me as I will be showing them in a few months and they will be mixing a lot more with other dogs, so I need to know they will be friendly mixers and obedient outside their normal environment. 

Thanks again for your replies and advice.


----------



## Emma1980 (16 Apr 2009)

i've been quoted €100 for a puppy hour with dog training ireland - she's not fully vaccinated so it will be a one on one hours... Is this reasonable or not??


----------

